# Teaching Guidelines



## coder21 (Sep 18, 2009)

Can someone help me find the teaching physcians guidelines
 for medicare?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/gdelinesteachgresfctsht.pdf

Within this link are additional links for Teaching Physicians.


----------

